# Problema no emerge -up world

## papa-osculos

root@papa-osculos papa-osculos # emerge -up world

These are the packages that I would merge, in order.

Calculating world dependencies /

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "sys-devel/perl" (from ebuild / kde-base/arts-1.1.0-r1 merge).

root@papa-osculos papa-osculos #

Acontece-me sempre isto, quando tento fazer o emerge -up world.

Eu tenho ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" no /etc/make.conf, e, se calhar é por causa disso que acontece este problema.

A razão principal de ter incluido esta linha no make.conf, é definir todo o sistema como unstable.

Pedia uns esclarecimentos a voçês que desde já agradeço    :Very Happy: 

----------

## humpback

Isso é super estranho..... Quando foi o ultimo emerge sync ? Ja agora antes do emerge -up world tenta emerge -upv system.

----------

## meetra

long shot, mas experimenta fazer "regenworld"

----------

## fghellar

 */usr/portage/dev-lang/perl/ChangeLog wrote:*   

> *perl-5.8.0-r10 (11 Mar 2003)
> 
>   11 Mar 2003; Seemant Kulleen <seemant@gentoo.org> perl-5.6.1-r10.ebuild,
> 
>   perl-5.6.1-r11.ebuild, perl-5.8.0-r10.ebuild, perl-5.8.0-r9.ebuild,
> ...

 

Provavelmente é isto...

----------

## papa-osculos

Já está tudo direito.

Bastou-me fazer um emerge -u portage.

Acho que o problema era da versão antiga que tinha.

Contudo agradeço a vossa atenção.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## nightlord

Tive exactamente o mesmo problema e de vez em quando volto a ter problemas semelhantes co outros pacotes, mas acho que e mesmo do portage pq geralmente um emerge sync resolve o problema.

----------

